# Les doigts dans la charte



## WebOliver (25 Septembre 2013)

Paraît-il que le Bar a besoin de renouveau, de nouvelles têtes, de nouvelles idées. 

Quoique, c'est dans les vieilles marmites... 

Alors en tant que nouveau modérateur du Bar (mes collègues Grug et Nephou étant absents et/ou en vacances), je fais appel à vous (je vais pas me fouler non plus ) pour rédiger une charte du Bar, un mode d'emploi, une licence IV, un Code des obligations (ou pénal), un _modus operandi_, une Constitution, une charia, un règlement, un traité...


Appelez-ça comme vous voulez. Mais démerdez-vous. Je ramasse les copies bientôt.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2013)

Vaste (et sensible) sujet ! 

Si je devais plancher là-dessus, je m'orienterais d'abord sur deux axes principaux :

D'abord la réduction du "flood à tout va" - je veux dire par là, la réduction des posts sybillins de 2 ou 3 mots qu'on répète à tours de bras, qui font rire au début mais qui agacent par la suite ! :rateau:.

Dans ce sens, je serais pour un blocage des compteurs de posts pour "La terrasse" et "La salle de jeux" - de cette manière on élimine la tentation de faire grimper le compteur à peu de frais avec la conséquence que celui qui vient dans ces 2 forums n'a d'autres buts avoués que de s'amuser et de partager - par contre, je laisserais le système des boules vertes tel qu'il est actuellement (amusant et ça ne mange pas de pain !).

Ensuite, je réfléchirais à la possibilité de réduire le nombre de threads qui s'ouvrent journellement (du style : avez-vous déjà vu la chatte de la voisine), le genre de truc qui amuse au départ, qui s'essouffle après 5 posts et qui meurt après 10 !

Mais là, on touche à l'auto-censure et chacun se doit de se sentir responsable des threads qu'il ouvre (et moi le premier !).

Là-dessus, je vais bouffer et je reviens de suite !!!!!:rateau:


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Vaste (et sensible) sujet !
> 
> Là-dessus, je vais bouffer et je reviens de suite !!!!!:rateau:



*tu as raison: c'est mercredi !*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Septembre 2013)

Personne ne rentre dans les cuisines !

le reste...le Doc avait de l'excellent travail donc pourquoi se casser le ?

Cdt,

P_L


----------



## Penetrator (25 Septembre 2013)

je vois je vois , bon il faut un écriteau quand un utilisateur n'ayant pas encore posté au bar , puisse le voir au moment de la validation de son message pour voir s'il comprends bien ce qu'il va faire , s'il n'a pas les neurones pour cela et bien la chasse sera ouverte


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h35 ----------

pour revenir au sujet comme toujours c'est toujours les memes qui ont un doigt dans le cul et regarde bosser les autres a leur place


----------



## jugnin (25 Septembre 2013)

Y'avait un sujet épinglé où beaucoup de chose ont été dites, dont des pertinentes. Grug l'a fermé.

Après, pour résumer le truc en une phrase, je préconiserais que le plus grand nombre se soumette sans mot dire à la dictature d'un petit groupe de barons auto-proclamés ourdissant dans l'ombre. Ainsi tout se passera bien, vous verrez.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Septembre 2013)

Celui-là?

Y a moyen d'en tirer quelque-chose. 
http://forums.macg.co/terrasse/licence-iv-bar-de-terrasse-637572.html


----------



## jugnin (25 Septembre 2013)

Voilà, je la trouve très bien cette synthèse d'Alèm...


Manque juste le montant de la taxe hebdomadaire relative à la _protection_ de La Horde©.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Celui-là?
> 
> Y a moyen d'en tirer quelque-chose.
> http://forums.macg.co/terrasse/licence-iv-bar-de-terrasse-637572.html



Je trouve effectivement que ce n'est pas mal !


----------



## Romuald (25 Septembre 2013)

Ah ben justement, c'est de celui-la dont auquel je causais récemment dans un autre fil. Il était passé où ? Faut l'épingler, et le mettre en popup à chaque ouverture de sujet à la terrasse par un nioube 

De toutes façons personne ne lit les licences, qu'elles soient IV ou pas.


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> Y'avait un sujet épinglé où beaucoup de chose ont été dites, dont des pertinentes. .





WebOliver a dit:


> Celui-là?
> 
> Y a moyen d'en tirer quelque-chose.
> http://forums.macg.co/terrasse/licence-iv-bar-de-terrasse-637572.html



Bon ben voilà. On peut fermer ce fil.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (25 Septembre 2013)

Y'avait aussi l'excellent "Les nioubes parlent au nioubes" qui avait bien résumé le truc aussi


----------



## Penetrator (25 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Ah ben justement, c'est de celui-la dont auquel je causais récemment dans un autre fil. Il était passé où ? Faut l'épingler, et le mettre en popup à chaque ouverture de sujet à la terrasse par un nioube
> De toutes façons personne ne lit les licences, qu'elles soient IV ou pas.


Tout a fait de toute facon les nioubes ne lisent meme plus les consignes de sécurité ...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Septembre 2013)

Ouais en gros, si je synthétise, on change rien et ça roule très bien comme ça...


----------



## camisol (25 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais en gros, si je synthétise, on change rien et ça roule très bien comme ça...



Mais non. Écoute bien.

[DM]xbtt26_ne-change-rien-teaser-2_shortfilms[/DM]


----------



## Arlequin (25 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais en gros, si je synthétise, on change rien et ça roule très bien comme ça...



Bah, tu poses la question au bar, donc forcément, tu auras des réponses venant des habitués 

Et _étrangement_, ce ne sont pas les habitués qui se plaignent, qui se lamentent, qui s'offusquent et qui agitent leurs petits bras en guise de moulins à vent. 

Pose plutôt la question ici


----------



## Madalvée (25 Septembre 2013)

Restons discrets. Laissons les habitués se pourlécher sans changer un poil de leurs habitudes. Ne heurtons pas cette clique au risque de ne toujours pas lubrifier les rapports avec les nouveaux impétrants. Constatons notre impuissance et dressons nous pour d'autres partis.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> Bah, tu poses la question au bar, donc forcément, tu auras des réponses venant des habitués
> 
> Et _étrangement_, ce ne sont pas les habitués qui se plaignent, qui se lamentent, qui s'offusquent et qui agitent leurs petits bras en guise de moulins à vent.
> 
> Pose plutôt la question ici



Ben tiens oui: on pourrait tout changer pour faire plaisir à ceux qui ne viennent pas, et ne viendront sans doute jamais. Et fuck pour les habitués.  

C'est un peu le même principe que les lois interdisant la fumée dans les bars: la fumée gêne surtout ceux qui sont couchés depuis 21 heures et n'ont plus mis les pieds dans un rade depuis vingt ans...


----------



## Penetrator (25 Septembre 2013)

mais non juste une boite d'alerte qui s'affiche au premier message posté dans le bar et qui liste tous les risques encourus et avec un bouton lu et approuvé voila tout simplement
pour éviter les fils style "vous savez je suis heureux d'etre avec un mac" 
et que certains se dépêcheraient de remplacer heureux par heureuse ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est un peu le même principe que les lois interdisant la fumée dans les bars: la fumée gêne surtout ceux qui sont couchés depuis 21 heures et n'ont plus mis les pieds dans un rade depuis vingt ans...



+1 

Déjà qu'on ne peut plus fumer ... ensuite, on ne pourra plus boire (c'est dangereux !) ... après, on ne pourra plus écouter de musique (c'est bruyant !) ni discuter (ça provoque des bagarres !) - heureusement, on peut encore (en douce, bien entendu !) pisser dans la boîte aux lettres du voisin qui, toutes les demi-heures vient se plaindre qu'on fait trop de bruit et qu'il ne sait pas dormir alors qu'il n'est que 21 H !


----------



## Arlequin (25 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ben tiens oui: on pourrait tout changer pour faire plaisir à ceux qui ne viennent pas, et ne viendront sans doute jamais. Et fuck pour les habitués.



c'est exactement ce que je voulais dire 

Pourquoi tout ce remue-ménage ? 

Qui demande du changement ? 

Que ceux là,  qui postent leur bouse, qui se foutent des us et coutumes, qui se cachent sous leur coquille de Calimero, qui préfèrent gueuler "mort aux comploteurs ourdissant dans l'ombre", qui pleurnichent au lieu de se remettre un peu en question ... bref ... que ceux là viennent répondre à ta question, viennent proposer des idées, alimenter les débats, et faire vivre ce lieu jadis empreint de joie, de savoir vivre et d'une certaine vivacité d'esprit  ! 

enfin voilà quoi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h18 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> +1
> 
> Déjà qu'on ne peut plus fumer ... ensuite, on ne pourra plus boire (c'est dangereux !) ... après, on ne pourra plus écouter de musique (c'est bruyant !) ni discuter (ça provoque des bagarres !)



et pire, on devra bientôt remiser Kate et DTC





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h20 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Dans ce sens, je serais pour un blocage des compteurs de posts pour "La terrasse" et "La salle de jeux" -



il me semblait que c'était déjà le cas pour la salle de jeu, non ? 

en ce qui concerne la terrasse de le bar, crois tu vraiment que les posteurs compulsifs en ont qqchose à foutre de leur compteur ? 



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> par contre, je laisserais le système des boules vertes tel qu'il est actuellement (amusant et ça ne mange pas de pain !).



ah non, va pas remettre de l'huile sur les braises hein toi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> en ce qui concerne la terrasse de le bar, crois tu vraiment que les posteurs compulsifs en ont qqchose à foutre de leur compteur ?



Oui ! Pour certains du moins ... bloque les compteurs sur "la terrasse" et tu en verras pleurnicher !!!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h33 ----------

 ... Mais attention : qu'on ne touche pas aux posts déjà acquis dans le bar !

ps : dans mon cas perso, je verrais automatiquement mon compteur rétrograder de 12.600 à 25 posts (Hé oui, ça m'arrive de m'égarer !:rateau ... et ça, je suis contre !:love:


----------



## Arlequin (25 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Oui ! Pour certains du moins ... bloque les compteurs sur "la terrasse" et tu en verras pleurnicher !!!!!



suis pas convaincu



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> dans mon cas perso, je verrais automatiquement mon compteur rétrograder de 12.600 à 25 posts (Hé oui, ça m'arrive de m'égarer !:rateau ... et ça, je suis contre !:love:



ah ça, à force de flooder ... 

tu l'as tendue celle-là :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2013)

arlequin a dit:


> ah ça, à force de flooder ...



DTC !!!! 

Purée ! Je n'arrive plus à mettre en majuscules ni à publier des smileys ! - edit : c'est OK à c't'heure !


----------



## Romuald (25 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> DTC !!!!
> 
> Purée ! Je n'arrive plus à mettre en majuscules ni à publier des smileys ! - edit : c'est OK à c't'heure !


nan nan, y'a un hakauto alakon, ou un bug, mais t'inquiètes, les *gras noirs* sont au courant depuis bientôt un an donc la solution ne devrait pas tarder


----------



## Luc G (25 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> +1
> 
> du voisin qui, toutes les demi-heures vient se plaindre qu'on fait trop de bruit et qu'il ne *sait* pas dormir alors qu'il n'est que 21 H !



Comment les Belges ne savent pas dormir ??? J'ai déjà vu quelqu'un venir me dire qu'il ne pouvait pas dormir à cause de moi (bon c'était il y a longtemps ) mais pas qu'il ne savait pas dormir.

Je crois que je vais me recycler : en temps que spécialiste de la sieste que je pratique assidument 365 jours par an ou peu s'en faut, je m'en vais faire de la formation


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2013)

Luc G a dit:


> Comment les Belges ne savent pas dormir ??? J'ai déjà vu quelqu'un venir me dire qu'il ne pouvait pas dormir à cause de moi ...



Argh ! Un belgicisme flagrant ...  ... faut que je fasse attention !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> [] je laisserais le système des boules vertes tel qu'il est actuellement (amusant et ça ne mange pas de pain !).



Ça ne mange pas de pain ? C'est petit_louis qui doit être soulagé.


----------



## tirhum (25 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> +1
> 
> Déjà qu'on ne peut plus fumer ... ensuite, on ne pourra plus boire (c'est dangereux !) ... après, on ne pourra plus écouter de musique (c'est bruyant !) ni discuter (ça provoque des bagarres !) -


Et arrêter de te palucher; c'est sale.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Septembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Ça ne mange pas de pain ? C'est petit_louis qui doit être soulagé.



Tu m'étonnes !!!

non mais vous avez vu le prix de la baguette ?!
la fôôôôôôte du gouvernement moi j'dis !!!

non mais parce que j'ai un ami qui connait par un de ces cousins, le fils d'un boulangiste qui...


----------



## Vin©ent (25 Septembre 2013)

Bon, et si on parlait du retour des boules rouges...


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2013)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Bon, et si on parlait du retour des boules rouges...



Ouaih, tu as raison.
J'ai un pouvoir rouge non négligeable et je cherche des sujets pour le mettre en oeuvre.

Je note dans mon tableau xl (merci à DJ Modo sans qui je n'aurais jamais imaginé le faire) que Vin©ent est volontaire.


----------



## aCLR (25 Septembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Je note dans mon tableau xl



T'insinue que Vin©ent est gros ?


----------



## collodion (25 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Celui-là?



Il n'est jamais question dans ces textes de la marge d'évolution possible du Bar... Pour résumé : le Bar est ce qu'il est, il reste ce qu'il est, soit tu t'intègres, sois tu t'en vas. Il n'est toujours pas question de savoir si un fil qui entraîne d'autres contributeurs que ceux des habitués du Bar, a le droit d'exister. C'est un vide juridique qui ne prend pas en compte la pratique. Il entraîne que tout fil disqualifié par les habitués, ne pourra pas exister car la modération, dans ces textes, se décharge explicitement d'une quelconque responsabilité même si les règles ont été respectées. Les contrevenants seront bannis, mais la discussion ouverte est morte dans l'oeuf. Les nouveaux contributeurs se cassent, il n'y a plus beaucoup de relève au Bar...


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Septembre 2013)

Bah regarde t'es encore là toi. :sleep:


----------



## collodion (25 Septembre 2013)

Oui je participe par-ci par-là mais pas pleinement... Je ne me sens pas libre d'ouvrir une discussion qui n'ai pas été validée au préalable par les habitués. Et pour moi savoir que la modération suivra une règle de ce genre conditionnera ma participation prochaine et mes relations avec les autres. 

Même un jeu innoffensif ayant reçu l'opprobe n'a pu vivre : http://forums.macg.co/salle-de-jeu/jeu-tour-de-role-1228963.html

Jusqu'où doit on se soumettre à la loi implicite qui mène ces jeux-ici ? Et quelles sont les formalités de justification qui garantissent une _certaine_ liberté au tout-venant ?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (25 Septembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Oui je participe par-ci par-là mais pas pleinement... Je ne me sens pas libre d'ouvrir une discussion qui n'ai pas été validée au préalable par les habitués. Et pour moi savoir que la modération suivra une règle de ce genre conditionnera ma participation prochaine et mes relations avec les autres.
> 
> Même un jeu innoffensif ayant reçu l'opprobe n'a pu vivre : http://forums.macg.co/salle-de-jeu/jeu-tour-de-role-1228963.html
> 
> Jusqu'où doit on se soumettre à la loi implicite qui mène ces jeux-ici ? Et quelles sont les formalités de justification qui garantissent une _certaine_ liberté au tout-venant ?



Les jeux c'est Ponk qui décide. Et Ponk n'est plus.


----------



## collodion (25 Septembre 2013)

Ponk n'a jamais interdit quoique ce soit, il était plutôt du genre tolérant... et remontait le niveau de ses compagnons de fortune pour garder une place au jeu. 

Formaliser cette loi de la meute est liberticide à mon sens. Je propose de regarder le problème dans un autre sens, pas celui des habitués qui cherchent à garder un territoire, mais de ceux qui veulent s'exprimer sans avoir à montrer patte blanche tant qu'ils n'enfreignent pas les lois explicitées garantissant leur liberté.

La liberté des uns s'arrêtent là où commence celle des autres. Définissez donc la limite ou sachez modérer et donc auto-modérer en conséquence.


----------



## jugnin (25 Septembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Même un jeu innoffensif ayant reçu l'opprobe n'a pu vivre : http://forums.macg.co/salle-de-jeu/jeu-tour-de-role-1228963.html



Tu simplifies un tout petit peu les choses...






Mais tu sais faire les lapins ?

(\__/)
(_'.'_)
(").|.('')
°°

​


----------



## collodion (25 Septembre 2013)

Je résume le principal problème auquel je me suis confronté.


----------



## Amok (25 Septembre 2013)

Oh, un supplice de l'iPod en direct, rien de tel...


----------



## jugnin (25 Septembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Je résume le principal problème auquel *je me suis confronté.*



J'interprète le recours à la forme active comme un aveu.


----------



## collodion (25 Septembre 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> J'interprète le recours à la forme active comme un aveu.



Dans cet exemple là, qui peut s'observer dans de nombreux cas, Michel n'a pas contrevenu aux règles. Après demande auprès des MIB, le comportement de lapinerie des habitués provoqué par les antécédants de Michel dans d'autres fils, a été justifié. Mais dans un deuxième temps, le même MIB m'a fait comprendre que ce n'était pas la peine de me faire chier outre mesure, même si j'avais en fait un peu raison de me plaindre...

http://forums.macg.co/salle-de-jeu/jeu-tour-de-role-1228963.html

C'est moche.

@Amok, le supplice de l'ipod, c'est has been... nous sommes maintenant connecté à internet.


----------



## Romuald (25 Septembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Je résume le principal problème auquel je me suis confronté.



Arretes surtout de te faire des noeuds au cerveau, lâche toi ! Tu te prendras des baffes, continue quand même...
Regarde petit-louis : Il s'en est pris, des baffes, et maintenant on veut de lui comme modo :style:


----------



## collodion (25 Septembre 2013)

Ah mais si le Sado-masochisme est la règle, il faut revoir les critères de confidentialité. Ce n'est plus un forum public.


----------



## jugnin (25 Septembre 2013)

Je me permets tout de même de rappeler que le propos de ce sujet n'est pas de dérouler une énième fois le même débat sur les restes du bar, sur les gens qui souffrent et ceux qui les fouettent jusqu'au sang. Même si Collodion aime bien ça.

La question est ici de proposer une plaquette d'information sur la teneur du lieu, pas d'en décréter le changement. Collodion trouve que c'est un repaire de Néandertaliens sanguinaires, il en a le droit. A lui de proposer un écriteau en ce sens.

Après, pour les doléances, il reste toujours le SAV. A supposer, comme le dit Arlequin, que la population des quelques 300 000 inscrits du forum en ait quelque chose à foutre de cet endroit. 

[YOUTUBE]kVRncMeketA[/YOUTUBE]

Ça nous rajeunit pas. ​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Arretes surtout de te faire des noeuds au cerveau, lâche toi ! Tu te prendras des baffes, continue quand même...
> Regarde petit-louis : Il s'en est pris, des baffes, et maintenant on veut de lui comme modo



Romuald fait une remarque de bon sens et encourageante.



collodion a dit:


> Ah mais si le Sado-masochisme est la règle, il faut revoir les critères de confidentialité. Ce n'est plus un forum public.



En réponse, et sous couvert d'une pirouette humoristique, tu fais bel et bien un n&#339;ud de plus au cerveau&#8230;

Tu as l'art de présenter une question, aussi légitime qu'elle puisse paraître initialement, de manière tellement obsessionnelle, que tes interlocuteurs finissent par en perdre de vue la légitimité, pour ne plus considérer que l'obsession.

C'est un défaut dont je ne suis pas exempt, évidemment.


----------



## collodion (25 Septembre 2013)

Je n'ai aucune légitimité et aucune énergie à consacrer à cela mais si l'envie prend quelqu'un, je crois comprendre que cela est autorisé. Cependant, je préfère des actes de modérations, la charte c'est quand même les habitués qui en connaissent les us et coutumes et qui seront écoutés. C'est eux qui décident.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h36 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Tu as l'art de présenter une question, aussi légitime qu'elle puisse paraître initialement, de manière tellement obsessionnelle, que tes interlocuteurs finissent par en perdre de vue la légitimité, pour ne plus considérer que l'obsession.
> 
> C'est un défaut dont je ne suis pas exempt, évidemment.



Ouais mais deux pages sur des remarques qui ne commentent pas le coeur de l'argument, c'est évidemment la conséquence. Et sur ceux, je vous souhaite une bonne soirée.


----------



## Romuald (25 Septembre 2013)

Après visionnage je propose que le bar soit réservé au porteurs de costard-pas cravate. C'est quand même vachement la classe, ça prouve qu'on fait partie de l'élite (de vendanges tardives), ça vous donne un côté ourdisseur de l'ombre, tout ce qu'il faut pour se sentir à l'aise dans ce bouge.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Après visionnage je propose que le bar soit réservé au porteurs de costard-pas cravate. C'est quand même vachement la classe, ça prouve qu'on fait partie de l'élite (de vendanges tardives), ça vous donne un côté ourdisseur de l'ombre, tout ce qu'il faut pour se sentir à l'aise dans ce bouge.



Me voilà exclu, dans ce cas.


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Septembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> c'est quand même les habitués qui en connaissent les us et coutumes et qui seront écoutés. C'est eux qui décident.



Ouais.
Carrément.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Septembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Je n'ai (...) aucune énergie à consacrer



Celle-là, je l'encadre


----------



## collodion (25 Septembre 2013)

Et oui Weboliver, pour faire ton travail, il faudrait me payer.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Septembre 2013)

Essaie plutôt chez MacBidouille, ça paie mieux que MacG.


----------



## Vin©ent (25 Septembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> ..........





Cratès a dit:


> ........





collodion a dit:


> .....





Cratès a dit:


> ....





collodion a dit:


> ...



Je me demande  ce qu'en penserait la Grosse veine bleue...  :rateau:

C'est là qu'on se rend compte à quel point il manque par ici...


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> Collodion trouve que c'est un repaire de Néandertaliens sanguinaires, il en a le droit. A lui de proposer un écriteau en ce sens.


De toutes les façons, il trouvera toujours quelque chose à dire
Suffit de le téléporter sur mac4ever pour qu'on ait la paix 


> A supposer, comme le dit Arlequin, que la population des quelques 300 000 inscrits du forum en ait quelque chose à foutre de cet endroit.


Les présents comptez vous ! 


> [YOUTUBE]kVRncMeketA[YOUTUBE]
> Ça nous rajeunit pas. ​



L'est même pas chargé ton gun !


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Essaie plutôt chez MacBidouille, ça paie mieux que MacG.





aCLR a dit:


> Suffit de le téléporter sur mac4ever pour qu'on ait la paix


z'êtes dur avec la concurrence les gars ! Et la grande fraternité des MacUsers qu'est-ce que vous en faites ?
On me dit dans l'oreillette que rien à foutre et que je peux me la carrer dans... dans... ah, ça a coupé


----------



## Aladdin Sane (26 Septembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> D
> http://forums.macg.co/salle-de-jeu/jeu-tour-de-role-1228963.html
> 
> C'est moche.



C'est exactement le mot que je cherchais en lisant le sujet. C'est moche.
Oui vieillir, c'est moche.


----------



## Vin©ent (26 Septembre 2013)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> C'est exactement le mot que je cherchais en lisant le sujet. C'est moche.
> Oui vieillir, c'est moche.



Tu n'aimes pas les jeux de Michel Nazcar, n'en dégoute pas les autres... 

Je me souviens, je jouais à ce jeux au centre aéré quand j'avais 6 ou 7 ans... avec une feuille de papier et un crayon, les jours de pluie, c'est à dire 1 jour sur 2... c'est que le climat est humide dans ma Flandre natale... :rateau:


----------



## ergu (26 Septembre 2013)

Il y a déjà eu des panneaux plantés à l'entrée du bar, non ?
A quoi servit-ce ?

Ceux qui n'en respectaient pas les termes ne les avaient pas lus ou n'étaient pas d'accord avec ou les avaient lus de travers (de bonne foi ou pas).
Ne les avaient lus et intégrés que les quelques participants à leur rédaction.

Pour moi, la seule règle (en plus de la charte générale), mais elle devrait être valable aussi dans tous les autres fora (ouais, je me la pète, genre je parle latin et tout) c'est d'avoir toujours à l'esprit que c'est juste un forum pas l'assemblée nationale - quand on l'oublie, on se prend trop au sérieux et on est soit ridicule, soit en bute aux moqueries (plus ou moins sympas) soit les deux.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (26 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Paraît-il que le Bar a besoin de renouveau, de nouvelles têtes, de nouvelles idées.


Open bar le vendredi soir.
Soirée S/M le samedi soir.
Brunch bondage le dimanche pour les rescapés...


----------



## Arlequin (26 Septembre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Open bar le vendredi soir.
> Soirée S/M le samedi soir.
> Brunch bondage le dimanche pour les rescapés...



il vit encore SM ?


----------



## JPTK (26 Septembre 2013)

Ouaouh, tout ce bruit pour ça ! :rateau:
Cerise sur le gâteau, parler d'une nouvelle charte, qui ne sert à rien, dire au final et à juste titre que tout à déjà été dit et ce avec plus ou moins de talent, chapeau ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Le bar fait sa crise comme d'habitude et à chaque fois ça repart pour quelques semaines où on y croit un peu, on est content, apaisé et puis rapidement, revient l'ennui, on tourne en rond, ça redevient tendu, chiant, rance et puis ça pète à nouveau. Vous serez en maison de retraite que ça sera toujours la même chose ! 

En tout cas, il n'y a aucune nouvelle tête non ? Hormis petit_louis qui a su faire comme il fallait pour rejoindre votre petit cercle, bah y a que dalle :rateau: 
J'ai lu que lui il avait su faire bien les choses, il avait su s'y prendre, c'est pour ça qu'on l'aurait bien vu modo et c'est vrai qu'il aurait probablement bien joué ce rôle vu qu'il a l'air placide comme un menhir, et il vous faut bien ça 

En tout cas pour avoir observé de loin son arrivée et la suite, en gros il s'est fait tout petit, restant à observer, apprenant les vannes par cur, définissant bien qui était qui et quelle était sa place voir son rang, ne faisant aucun faux pas, acceptant de se prendre baffe sur baffe au mini bar, rien qui dépasse quoi. Le bleu parfait, celui que vous définissiez toujours dans la charte, limite un saint. Alors que vous le savez très bien je pense, comme dans tous système, celui qui arrive, balance des chaises et change direct la musique, même s'il fait pas plaisir, il est vital quand même. Heureusement, y a quand même de temps en temps des jugnin, mais bon il ne venait plus justement. 

C'est donc ça la recette pour venir grossir les rangs du bar aujourd'hui ? Respecter tous les forts caractères qu'il y a ici et qui donc ne correspondent à rien à ce qu'on demande aux éventuels nouveaux, dire amen à tout et surtout ne pas la ramener ? Normal qu'il n'y ait aucun candidat ! N'est pas jésus qui veut


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2013)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Oui vieillir, c'est moche.



C'est vrai ! Vieillir n'est pas spécialement amusant ... en contrepartie d'un certain recul et d'une certaine sérénité face aux choses de la vie on paie le prix fort dans d'autres domaines, mais les choses sont ce qu'elles sont !

Ce qui est moche, c'est qu'il y a toujours de jeunes cons (dont on a fait partie, heureusement !) pour nous rabâcher que "la vieillesse est un naufrage" ... à ceux-là, je répondrais simplement et amicalement qu'un jour aussi (si Dieu le veut !) ils seront "le vieux" de quelqu'un !

Et pour clore sur une note un peu plus humoristique, je ne sais plus qui a dit : "Je déteste les vieux ... on devrait les exterminer à la naissance !"

Alors, jeunes ou vieux on s'en fiche un peu ... non ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Septembre 2013)

C'est quoi ces pitins de pubs à la con qui se foutent en lien dans certains des mots, là?

Ca n'a rien à voir mais ça m'énerve.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (26 Septembre 2013)

C'est un nouveau jeu, faut faire des phrases avec...


----------



## collodion (26 Septembre 2013)

Ben non c'est pas du jeu, parce que c'est toujours la même pub quelque soit le mot...






@JPTK, j'osais pas le dire, P'tit Louis a l'air si content... Mais dans le même genre que lui, y'a aussi le parcours d'aCLR, c'est assez hallucinant à voir.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Septembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Il y a déjà eu des panneaux plantés à l'entrée du bar, non ?
> A quoi servit-ce ?
> 
> Ceux qui n'en respectaient pas les termes ne les avaient pas lus ou n'étaient pas d'accord avec ou les avaient lus de travers (de bonne foi ou pas).
> ...



Entièrement daccord, ergu. 

Mais il faudrait compléter. Lorsque ne pas se prendre au sérieux devient une sorte dimpératif catégorique, lorsquon érige la blagounette à deux balles, ou lagression bien vulgaire, en ultima ratio du Bar (moi aussi, je parle latin ), ça peut être lourd aussi. Être drôle est une compétence, ce nest pas juste comme mettre un costume et une cravate, ou une chemise à fleurs et un bermuda, lorsquon pénètre en un certain endroit où cette tenue est de mise, en les arborant de telle sorte que des yeux exercés reconnaissent aussitôt que leur porteur ne présentera jamais que lapparence de la distinction ou de la décontraction. Derrière les blagues ou les coups de gueule de certains habitués du Bar, on sait, pour peu qu'on creuse un peu, qu'il y a quelqu'un. Derrière une vanne de Kevin666-qui-respecte-rien-et-se-croit-drôle-avec-son-numéro-de-pétomane, il y a autre chose.


----------



## Vin©ent (26 Septembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est quoi ces pitins de pubs à la con qui se foutent en lien dans certains des mots, là?
> 
> Ca n'a rien à voir mais ça m'énerve.



Nioub ! 

Pour Safari : AdBlock

Pour Firefox et pas mal d'autres : https://adblockplus.org


----------



## collodion (26 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a bien résumé ce qu'il se passe et c'est loin d'être compliqué. 

1 Les habitués ont le pouvoir au Bar. 
2 Le Bar n'amusent plus personne.
3 C'est d'abord de la responsabilité des habitués.


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> (ouais, je me la pète, genre je parle latin et tout)





Cratès a dit:


> (moi aussi, je parle latin )



Bah pour l'écriteau y'a qu'à écrire :

Vade retro satanas !


----------



## Arlequin (26 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Bah pour l'écriteau y'a qu'à écrire :
> 
> Vade retro satanas !



mais non, t'as rien compris 

ça ce serait pour les écriteaux revendicatifs des inombrables manifestants révolutionnaires qui ne peuvent PAS rentrer car les méchants sont DEJA à la terrasse de le bar, ce sont EUX qui sont rien que des vilains 

faut suivre un peu


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Septembre 2013)

pourquoi moi ?

:mouais:


----------



## Arlequin (26 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> pourquoi moi ?
> 
> :mouais:



t'as l'habitude des baffes

j'vois pas sinon


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> t'as l'habitude des baffes
> 
> j'vois pas sinon



Va t'faire limer tes cornes tôa d'abord !
:hein:


----------



## collodion (26 Septembre 2013)

Y'a de la lumière je suis rentré, mais si le Bar ferme, c'est pas moi qui irait revendiquer son ouverture... Si quelqu'un est banni, j'irais pas le soutenir. Bref, on dirait que les habitués ont besoin d'un public pour exister...


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Septembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Les habitués ont le pouvoir au Bar.



Ouais.
Carrément.


----------



## Arlequin (26 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Va t'faire limer tes cornes tôa d'abord !
> :hein:



ce sont mes attributs sonores 

je les agite, et hop, ça faire rire les oiseaux

oh oh oh 

rire les oiseaux


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> z'êtes dur avec la concurrence les gars ! Et la grande fraternité des MacUsers qu'est-ce que vous en faites ?
> On me dit dans l'oreillette que rien à foutre et que je peux me la carrer dans... dans... ah, ça a coupé



Ouais t'as raison qu'on le satellise sur doctissimo ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h23 ----------




ergu a dit:


> Pour moi, la seule règle (en plus de la charte générale), mais elle devrait être valable aussi dans tous les autres fora (ouais, je me la pète, genre je parle latin et tout) c'est d'avoir toujours à l'esprit que c'est juste un forum pas l'assemblée nationale - quand on l'oublie, on se prend trop au sérieux et on est soit ridicule, soit en bute aux moqueries (plus ou moins sympas) soit les deux.



Pareil pour moi !


----------



## Arlequin (26 Septembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> ... on se prend trop au sérieux et on est soit ridicule, soit en bute aux moqueries (plus ou moins sympas) soit les deux.





aCLR a dit:


> Pareil pour moi !



quoi pareil  ? tu te sens ridicule et en bute aux moqueries ? 

allez allez, ça va passer, déserre les fesses et ça passera tout seul


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> quoi pareil  ? tu te sens ridicule et en bute aux moqueries ?
> 
> allez allez, ça va passer, déserre les fesses et ça passera tout seul



Mais nan banane !  



> c'est d'avoir toujours à l'esprit que c'est juste un forum pas l'assemblée nationale


----------



## Aladdin Sane (26 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est vrai ! Vieillir n'est pas spécialement amusant ... en contrepartie d'un certain recul et d'une certaine sérénité face aux choses de la vie on paie le prix fort dans d'autres domaines, mais les choses sont ce qu'elles sont !
> 
> Ce qui est moche, c'est qu'il y a toujours de jeunes cons (dont on a fait partie, heureusement !) pour nous rabâcher que "la vieillesse est un naufrage" ... à ceux-là, je répondrais simplement et amicalement qu'un jour aussi (si Dieu le veut !) ils seront "le vieux" de quelqu'un !
> 
> ...




Mais toi tu n'es pas vieux, tu es mûr :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Septembre 2013)

J'aurais dit blet, mais bon...


----------



## Aladdin Sane (26 Septembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Y'a de la lumière je suis rentré, mais si le Bar ferme, c'est pas moi qui irait revendiquer son ouverture... Si quelqu'un est banni, j'irais pas le soutenir. Bref, on dirait que les habitués ont besoin d'un public pour exister...







Houhou les cornes...:sleep:


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2013)

Comme disait Blier dans le grand blond : "Merde on tourne en rond, merde on tourne en rond, merde on tourne en rond".
Alors pour ceux qui croient que la terrasse de le bar est le pré carré de LaHorde© et sont en boucle sur ce thème dans ce fil, listez tous les sujets de la terrasse depuis 10 ans, pointez ceux qui vous semblent intéressants, notez leurs auteurs, puis revenez ici nous faire part de vos conclusions. Vous pourrez vous rendre compte que primo ce n'est pas le cas, et que secundo le nombre de sujets de merde justifiant le ras le bol de certains est impressionant.
Parce que quitte à se répéter... 

Et pour rester dans la métaphore cinématographique, tel Belmondo dans A bout de souffle : "Si vous n'aimez pas la mer, si vous n'aimez pas la montagne, si vous n'aimez pas la ville... Allez vous faire foutre !"


----------



## ergu (26 Septembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Lorsque ne pas se prendre au sérieux devient une sorte d&#8217;impératif catégorique, lorsqu&#8217;on érige la blagounette à deux balles, ou l&#8217;agression bien vulgaire, en ultima ratio du Bar (moi aussi, je parle latin ), ça peut être lourd aussi.



Ne pas se prendre trop au sérieux, pour moi, c'est juste replacer son intervention dans un contexte et adapter son attitude et ses attentes en fonction de.

Mettons que je sois prof de lettres et que j'aie écrit un poème.
Si je le lis à ma famille, si je le propose à un concours de poésie, si je le propose à mes élèves comme base de travail, si je le présente à un congrès de lettrés, si je le déclame dans la rue ou dans le métro ou si j'ouvre un sujet au bar avec, je ne PEUX pas attendre à chaque fois le même accueil, la même écoute et le même genre de retour.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h41 ----------




collodion a dit:


> Je ne me sens pas libre d'ouvrir une discussion qui n'ai pas été validée au préalable par les habitués.



Du temps où je mis pour la première fois mes petits yeux de nouveau sur le bar existait un sujet appelé "Là, maintenant"

Pour un certain nombre d'anciens, dont de très respectés et appréciés par les autres, ce fil était la quintescence du rien, de l'inutile, du crétin - une horreur indigne du bar.

Ils se moquaient (dans le fil même ou ailleurs), ils venaient critiquer, balancer des vannes ou des piques et la modération était souvent obligé de venir y mettre le Ho-là.
Le sujet fut fermé, réouvert, fermé, réouvert...

Pourtant le fil vécu de nombreuses années et connu de nombreuses interventions - certains même venaient y raconter presque quotidiennement leur vie, quitte, de temps à autre, à se payer une petite prise de bec avec les "contestataires" - des anciens comme des nouveaux.

Probablement que s'il avait raisonné comme toi, l'auteur du fil ne l'aurait jamais ouvert.


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Septembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Mettons que je sois prof de lettres et que j'ai*E* écrit un poème.
> Si je le lis à ma famille, si je le propose à un concours de poésie, si je le propose à mes élèves comme base de travail, si je le présente à un congrès de lettrés, si je le déclame dans la rue ou dans le métro ou si j'ouvre un sujet au bar avec, je ne PEU*T* pas attendre à chaque fois le même accueil, la même écoute et le même genre de retour.



On comprend bien que tu restes dans l'utopie: prof de lettres :rateau:
(Je n'interviendrai plus, rassurez-vous  )


----------



## ergu (26 Septembre 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> On comprend bien que tu restes dans l'utopie: prof de lettres :rateau:
> (Je n'interviendrai plus, rassurez-vous  )



Mon Dieu, un ancien se moque de moi !!!!!
Au secours !!!
Alerte !!!
J'en ai ras le bol de ce bar où on ne peut rien dire sans se faire moquer et aggresser par toujours la même clique d'aigris qui se croient propriétaires des lieux !!!!
A l'aide !!!!
Je me sens brimé dans ma liberté de poster des fautes d'orthographes !!!
Modération !!! Modération !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Septembre 2013)

Hé hé...

Ergu sale nioube!


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2013)

[off]J'ai vu des profs de lettres bien plus mauvais en orthographe que notre ami ergu[/off]

[off-bis]En faisant une demande en bonne et due forme, un modérateur peut tout à fait corriger une coquille passée les 3 heures d'édition[/off-bis]

Sinon, Nouvoul, j'vois pas pourquoi tu n'interviendrais plus !?


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> [off]J'ai vu des profs de lettres bien plus mauvais en orthographe que notre ami ergu[/off]
> *HÉLAS*
> [off-bis]En faisant une demande en bonne et due forme, un modérateur peut tout à fait corriger une coquille passée les 3 heures d'édition[/off-bis]
> 
> Sinon, Nouvoul, j'vois pas pourquoi tu n'interviendrais plus !?



Paradoxe: j'interviens  je voulais dire que je n'interviendrai plus dans ce sujet, pas dans le BAR; malgré le peu de propos intelligents que j'y ai tenu de temps à autre.
On notera que "je n'interviendrai plus" était un futur, j'aurais mieux fait de l'écrire au conditionnel 
Dois-je mettre un s à la fin de tenu (je lirai mais ne répondrai pas, promis :rateau: )
Résultat du match : Nouvoul 0 - Nouvoul 0


----------



## stephaaanie (26 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ouaouh, tout ce bruit pour ça ! :rateau:
> Cerise sur le gâteau, parler d'une nouvelle charte, qui ne sert à rien, dire au final et à juste titre que tout à déjà été dit et ce avec plus ou moins de talent, chapeau !
> 
> 
> ...



Ce que tu dis est très juste. Et contrairement à toi, je vois pas le problème.

C'est ainsi qu'on trouve une place (ou qu'on se barre si ça convient pas, dans une petite société).

J'ai fait de même quand je suis arrivée ici, mais pas dans une attitude stratégique. Simplement naturellement. Observer, voir ce qui se passe, sentir le ton et l'humour qui règnent. Observer qui a davantage d'influence qu'un autre. Déterminer dans quelle mesure on peut se faire une place entre deux gros nazes à l'humour bien naze mais qui fait bien rire, sentir ce qu'on peut apporter de plus ou de différent à l'endroit.

Ou prendre le large si ça convient pas.

Conclure que c'est les anciens qui ont le plus de pouvoir et d'influence, quelle étrangeté ! Quelle surprise ! 

Dans la vraie vie loin de l'internet, ça se passe pareil, tu vois.

Y'a plusieurs années, je suis passée d'une vie urbaine à une vie rurale et insulaire. Je te dis pas le bordel.

Imagine le contraste. S'intégrer dans une grande ville ne pose aucun problème, tu es un quelconque individu dans une vastitude de quelconques individus. Tu peux déployer tous tes talents, tes dérives et tes âneries. Personne ne te vois de toute façon. Y'a de la place pour tout le monde, dans l'ignorance quasi générale. C'est la ville.

Mais quand tu arrives dans un tout petit endroit isolé, tel mon lieu de vie ou ce Bar, et bien tu t'adaptes. C'est petit alors y'a moins de place pour tout le monde, tous les caractères et toutes les dérives. Alors, instinctivement et si l'endroit te plais, tu observes et tu écoutes avant de prendre part, avant d'intervenir. 

Dans ces petits endroits, si tu te sens pas chez toi au bout de quelques temps, et bien tu prends le large vers ailleurs.

Ici, chez moi, j'ai attendu un an avant de sortir dans les bars le soir et m'inviter chez des gens en after. Car ce que j'avais vu et écouté patiemment m'avait suffisamment convenu pour que j'y donne de moi-même. En sachant que ce serait apprécié. Car j'avais observé. Je savais où aller et comment faire. J'aimais déjà les gens avec qui j'avais envie de vivre. 

Ca me serait jamais venu à l'idée de débarquer telle une loubarde, grande gueule et voulant tout révolutionner. Ou juste être moi-même en exigeant que les autres, les anciens donc, m'encouragent et me disent "je t'aime". C'est moi, qui devait apprendre à les aimer. Et c'est arrivé.

Au Bar, c'est le même truc. 

Et c'est juste la vie.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2013)

@ stephaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanie : +1

J'avoue que je ne me suis jamais posé toutes ces questions en débarquant dans le bar il y a plus de 12 ans ... mais c'était peut-être différent "à l'époque" ...:rateau:

Faut vivre avec son temps ! :afraid: :love:


----------



## anntraxh (26 Septembre 2013)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ce que tu dis est très juste. Et contrairement à toi, je vois pas le problème.
> 
> C'est ainsi qu'on trouve une place (ou qu'on se barre si ça convient pas, dans une petite société).
> 
> ...



J'étais en train de me dire que j'allais écrire un truc , moi aussi, avec mon expérience de vieille femme blette, et voilà que stephaaanie, elle le fait, avec ses mots, et qu'elle dit exactement ce que je pense, donc, je plussoie, sans réserve.
 J'ai vécu plus de quinze ans à l'étranger, en changeant de pays tous les 3 ou 4 ans et, surprise, c'était moi l'étrangère. Et j'ai du m'adapter.
Le bar, c'est le même truc.


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2013)

Ca fait des lustres qu'on répète la même chose, mais ça ne sert à rien: même JPTK, qui est plus qu'un vieux de la vieille ici, est à côté de la plaque dans sa réaction.
Les tout nouveaux qui se font chambrer parce qu'ils débarquent avec leur gros sabots ne reviennent pas.
Les plus anciens considèrent la terrasse chasse gardée de LaHorde© et au mieux ne font rien, au pire dégainent des filalakon ou se rabattent sur la salle de jeu ou les fils genre 'fan de'.

Comment voulez-vous que ça évolue ? On n'arrête pas de réclamer du sang neuf, mais du sang neuf qui se triture un peu les neurones, il semblerait que ça soit trop demander.

Tant pire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Septembre 2013)

Puisque ce fil a pris ponctuellement une assez surprenante tournure culturelle, je m'autorise une petite parenthèse pour rappeler qu'on écrit aujourd'hui plutôt « être en *butte* à », pour signifier que l'on est la cible de lazzis, railleries, vexations, quolibets et autres critiques malveillantes. La forme « être en *bute* à » est vieillie, mais après tout honorable, puisqu'on la trouve chez Montaigne (1580), et qu'elle ne semble avoir été totalement supplantée que depuis deux siècles. On pourrait cependant voir dans son usage contemporain la marque d'une certaine afféterie littéraire. 

 Pour ce qui est des propos que Nouvoul a tenus, oui la marque du pluriel s'imposait, le participe passé utilisé avec l'auxiliaire avoir s'accordant avec le complément d'objet direct « propos » placé avant : « Les femmes que j'ai tenues dans mes bras ». 

Par contre : « J'ai tenu cette femme modeste dans mes bras » (Laclos), puisque le COD est placé après l'auxiliaire.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (26 Septembre 2013)

Ca devient trop sérieux ce fil.
Mais que fait Webo ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2013)

Grâce à Cratès, le bar a frôlé le triple A pendant quelques secondes ... ça fait tout drôle !

ps : mais il est certain qu'on retournera au triple Q dans pas longtemps !


----------



## anntraxh (26 Septembre 2013)

LaHorde© ?
Sérieusement ??? :mouais::mouais:
Moi, je ne sais même pas qui en fait partie ou non, pour moi c'est une bande de potes , qui via macgé, ont créé un groupe.
Ils ont leur propre forum, si j'ai bien pigé, grand bien leur fasse, et moi , je ne me suis jamais sentie concernée, ni brimée par ce groupe , j'apprécie plein  d'habitués du Bar, voir de piliers, qu'ils fassent partie  des "méchants hordeux", ou non. Je m'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler. (comme disait l'autre.)

Foutez nous la paix avec la horde.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (26 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Grâce à Cratès, le bar a frôlé le triple A pendant quelques secondes ... ça fait tout drôle !



De là à dire que Cratès est presque une andouillette...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Septembre 2013)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> De là à dire que Cratès est presque une andouillette...



Sois pas jaloux !  :rateau:


----------



## Aladdin Sane (26 Septembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Sois pas jaloux !  :rateau:



de ?



Toi ?



Mouhahahahahahaha




Désolé :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2013)

anntraxh a dit:


> Je m'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler



 ... Me serais-je fourvoyé durant toutes ces années ... :love:


----------



## Aladdin Sane (26 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Me serais-je fourvoyé durant toutes ces années ... :love:



Avoue que tu aimes te fourvoyer


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2013)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Avoue que tu aimes te fourvoyer



C'est pour rester dans l'esprit du bar où l'on apprécie par dessus tout les mots commençant par "four" tels que : fourrer, fourrager, fourrure, fourniquer (euh non ! pardon !), etc... etc... ...

La vérité est que, passant après Cratès, j'ai voulu employer "fourvoyer" pour ne pas passer pour un inculte primaire...


----------



## anntraxh (26 Septembre 2013)

Sans oublier : "le bichon de poil"  :love:
Nioube, si tu nous dessines un "bichon de poil", au Bar tu seras admis sans discutaille


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2013)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Ca devient trop sérieux ce fil.
> Mais que fait Webo ?



J'ourdis.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2013)

anntraxh a dit:


> Sans oublier : "le bichon de poil"  :love:



 ... le "bichon de poil" ... quels bons souvenirs !!! ... 

ps : Roberto, si jamais tu nous lis ! :love:


----------



## Aladdin Sane (26 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'ourdis.



Dans l'ombre ou pas ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2013)

Et pendant ce temps-là, dans les forums techniques :




 Quel imac pour mes besoins ? 

Euh ! Je dirais de préférence un iMac en céramique, water-cooled, évidé en son centre et insensible aux éclaboussures !

Un iMac pour régler les "affaires courantes" en quelque sorte !!!:rateau:

ps : on vient de me rappeler que "celui qui manie les pets périra par les pets" ... argh !!!!
ps 1 : le "ton léger et aérien du bar" me revient d'un seul coup par petites touches !


----------



## Aladdin Sane (26 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps 1 : le "ton léger et aérien du bar" me revient d'un seul coup par petites touches !



Celles du clavier ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2013)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Celles du clavier ?



Je faisais plus référence à l'art de l'escrime que j'ai pratiqué il y a bien longtemps et que j'ai abandonné parce que l'escrime ne paie pas ...

A propos d'escrime, quand j'étais gosse, avec les copains, on adorait jouer aux 3 mousquetaires - les films de cape et d'épée nous passionnaient et on inventait des duels désordonnés ...

En fait, on se teignait la zigounette en vert pistache, on se mettait en grappe et ça donnait ... ça donnait .... la "botte de noeuds verts" bien entendu ! (pour les connaisseurs uniquement !)

Mais je vous rassure, ce n'était pas un combat sans glands !!!!


----------



## anntraxh (26 Septembre 2013)

En terme d'escrime, j'ai un petit faible pour le "braquemart", va savoir pourquoi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2013)

anntraxh a dit:


> En terme d'escrime, j'ai un petit faible pour le "braquemart", va savoir pourquoi



Arffffffffffff !!!!! J'ai failli devoir changer de froc !!! 

Ah le braquemart ! tout un art ... un peu court mais bien large ! Connaisseuse, je vois !:love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Septembre 2013)

ah ! 
là on retombe dans la thématique du canard non ?
La forme du bec peut être ?

:rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> ah !
> là on retombe dans la thématique du canard non ?
> La forme du bec peut être ?
> 
> :rateau:



Euh Petit Louis, tu ne vois pas qu'on est dans une conversation sérieuse avec des termes techniques et tout et tout .... 

Confondre un "braquemart" avec un bec de canard ... non mais je rêve là !

Demande à Anntraxh si "ça" ressemble à un bec de canard ... non mais !:rateau:

ps : en fait, tu penses qu'à bouffer !!!!!


----------



## anntraxh (26 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Confondre un "braquemart" avec un bec de canard ... non mais je rêve là !
> 
> Demande à Anntraxh si "ça" ressemble à un bec de canard ... non mais !:rateau:



voilà , tout est dit *


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Septembre 2013)

*va se coucher, très ému*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> *va se coucher, très ému*



Ne sois pas triste ... tout le monde ne sait pas ce qu'est un "braquemart" ... ce n'est pas grave, et ce n'est pas sale ! 

Le seul qui aurait pu t'éclairer plus avant sur l'étymologie du "braquemart" c'était DocEvil, malheureusement il n'est plus là ...  ... OK nous avons Cratès maintenant, mais il est plus, comment dire "didactique" que ne l'était notre Doc à nous...

Il y avait sonnyboy aussi ... lui t'aurait fait des leçons de choses avec des petits dessins et tout ... !

Ah nostalgie, quand tu nous tiens !:love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Septembre 2013)

je survivrais...marqué à jamais dans ma chaire !


----------



## JPTK (26 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca fait des lustres qu'on répète la même chose, mais ça ne sert à rien: même JPTK, qui est plus qu'un vieux de la vieille ici, est à côté de la plaque dans sa réaction.



Impossible


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Septembre 2013)

Sans vouloir décevoir personne, le braquemart est défini par le dictionnaire comme une épée « *courte* et large ». On ne peut pas tout avoir. 

Sinon, il y a toujours l'épée à deux mains. Faut aimer Elle est parfois appelée « brand d'arçon », lorsqu'elle est portée, non par le cavalier, mais par sa monture. Mais là, ça devient pervers.

À titre personnel, mon arme d'hast préférée est l'attrape-coquin : File:Attrape-coquin.jpg - Wikimedia Commons
Rien que le nom fait rêver


----------



## JPTK (26 Septembre 2013)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ce que tu dis est très juste. Et contrairement à toi, je vois pas le problème.
> 
> C'est ainsi qu'on trouve une place (ou qu'on se barre si ça convient pas, dans une petite société).
> 
> ...



Oui oui, ça c'est la vie, on est d'accord, mais le bar faut surtout être un gros suce boules si tu veux que ça se passe bien 



> Ca me serait jamais venu à l'idée de débarquer telle une loubarde, grande gueule et voulant tout révolutionner. Ou juste être moi-même en exigeant que les autres, les anciens donc, m'encouragent et me disent "je t'aime". C'est moi, qui devait apprendre à les aimer. Et c'est arrivé.


Je dis juste qu'il y a malgré tout plusieurs façon de faire car justement la vie, c'est la diversité. Moi je viens un peu comme un loubard et si ça passe pas, bah je me casse, ça marche aussi tu vois et c'est vachement plus rapide 
Bon je caricature un peu, mais doit y avoir du vrai car souvent les gens m'adorent direct ou alors me détestent, alors que pourtant j'observe énormément, reste en retrait au début, très timide, mais quand je commence, ça fait toujours bizarre et j'aime bien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> faut surtout être un gros suce boules si tu veux que ça se passe bien



Euh ! Pourquoi un "gros" ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Septembre 2013)

et quel politique est appliquée concernant le Poil ?

ah ah ! C'est pas une question de rebel ça?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> et quel politique est appliquée concernant le Poil ?



Désolé, mais tu m'as fait immédiatement penser à une expression de chez nous qui se dit de quelqu'un qui se la pète : "Avoir 3 poils au cul et se prendre pour un ours" !!!:rateau:


----------



## JPTK (26 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> et quel politique est appliquée concernant le Poil ?
> 
> ah ah ! C'est pas une question de rebel ça?



Rebel*le*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Rebel*le*



moi, c'était surtout l'accord entre "quel" et "politique" qui me faisait pleurer du sang...


----------



## collodion (26 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Comment voulez-vous que ça évolue ? On n'arrête pas de réclamer du sang neuf, mais *du sang neuf qui se triture un peu les neurones*, il semblerait que ça soit trop demander.
> 
> Tant pire.



Pourquoi faire ? Y'a pas d'exemple récent venant des habitués... C'est quand même eux qui donnent le ton !



JPTK a dit:


> Oui oui, ça c'est la vie, on est d'accord, mais *le bar faut surtout être un gros suce boules si tu veux que ça se passe bien*



Pire que l'armée où le mérite a au moins sa place !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h19 ----------

Demander l'aide des nouveaux pour remonter le niveau, c'est quand même un sacré foutage de gueule.


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Pourquoi faire ? Y'a pas d'exemple récent venant des habitués... C'est quand même eux qui donnent le ton !


Quand je disais que certains étaient en boucle !. T'es bouché à l'emeri gros grain, y'a rien à faire...


----------



## collodion (26 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Quand je disais que certains étaient en boucle !. T'es bouché à l'emeri gros grain, y'a rien à faire...



Oh mon Dieu, tu as raison ! La boucle c'est moi. Demandons au MIB de déplacer le service d'accueil au Bar.


----------



## JPTK (26 Septembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Pire que l'armée où le mérite a au moins sa place !



C'est vrai que j'ai toujours trouvé que dans le bar il y avait une ambiance de caserne ou de dortoir, je l'ai toujours dit, c'est pour ça d'ailleurs que j'ai jamais vraiment aimé. Bizutage, hiérarchie, tout ça, gerbant... :sleep:

Mais bon y a le fil d'actualités qui est sympa et puis là au moins, pas besoin de prouver quoi que ce soit ou de frapper avant d'entrer, suffit de poster un truc intéressant ou drôle, c'est quand même plus simple que d'essayer de plaire aux piliers et leur univers, les règles qu'il faut accepter et qu'en plus il faudrait trouver drôles ou sympas 

C'est vrai aussi que si on est plus capable d'attirer la chair fraîche, c'est qu'on ne doit pas trop en valoir la peine, ils doivent avoir mieux à faire que s'acoquiner avec cette bande de vieux pochetrons. "On a le bar qu'on mérite" et je suis bien d'accord avec cette phrase


----------



## poildep (26 Septembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Sans vouloir décevoir personne, le braquemart est défini par le dictionnaire comme une épée « *courte* et large ».


Mais il n'est certainement pas précisé qu'elle est dure, parce que ça va de soi. Ne doute pas des connaissances d'Anntraxh en escrime. 

Voilà, à part cette réflexion fort à propos, je n'ai pas grand chose à dire sur le sujet. Ou peut-être puis-je suggérer d'interdire l'accès du bar aux Suisses ?


----------



## Vin©ent (26 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est vrai que j'ai toujours trouvé que dans le bar il y avait une ambiance de caserne ou de dortoir...



Toi, tu t'es toujours pas remise de ta 1ere bip au cirage !


----------



## bugman (27 Septembre 2013)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Toi, tu t'es toujours pas remis*e* de ta 1ere bip au cirage !



C'est un garçon (y'est pas beau, y pique et y'aime pas dépenser) ! 
(la chatte charte au cirage j'ai hate de voir)


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (27 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> je survivrais...marqué à jamais dans ma chaire !


Tu as la chair bien suspendue, alors !!!


----------



## Vin©ent (27 Septembre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> C'est un garçon ...



Certes, mais c'est une gourmand*e*...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Septembre 2013)

c'est là que la couleur verte me manque...

on peut soudoyer un modo ?

:rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> c'est là que la couleur verte me manque...
> 
> on peut soudoyer un modo ?
> 
> :rose:



Tu peux toujours essayer.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> on peut soudoyer un modo ? :rose:



*C'est donc toi qui a manigancé ça ?* :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (28 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> c'est là que la couleur verte me manque...
> 
> on peut soudoyer un modo ?
> 
> :rose:



Cher membre du FFFFF,

Si vous y mettiez les formes et les moyens, vous pourriez être modo une journée entière.
Vous aurez accès à tous les boutons et à la fameuse machine à bannir.
Cependant, il vous faudra passer un test d'aptitude avec une séance d'introduction et une épreuve orale.

Nous vous prions d'agréer, cher membre du FFFFF, nos respectueuses salutations.


----------



## DocEvil (28 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Le seul qui aurait pu t'éclairer plus avant sur l'étymologie du "braquemart" c'était DocEvil, malheureusement il n'est plus là ...


Homme de peu de foi


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Septembre 2013)

Sans l'avatar en forme de trou de balle je n'y crois pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Septembre 2013)

si ce DocEvil a autant marqué le Bar, sa parole suffit.

Inutile qu'il soit présent.

Moi, passéiste mais pas idolatroliste.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Septembre 2013)

DocEvil a dit:


> Homme de peu de foi



Ô Maître ! Ton passage dans ce bouge infâme nous guidera vers la Lumière ...
Tous les soirs, tel le Christ sur sa croix je me disais : "Pourquoi donc m'as tu abandonné ?"
Maintenant, je sais ... et comme disait Shankar : "Je suis ravi !":love:


----------



## Lio70 (1 Octobre 2013)

Cela a peut-etre deja ete propose, mais je le propose:

Que les debutants aient d'abord poste 20 messages (par exemple) dans les sections techniques avant d'etre autorises a poster au bar et aussi de reagir aux news.


----------



## Penetrator (2 Octobre 2013)

non un poeme a la gloire des barons du bar
on le met ensuite au pilori
et on lui fait subir vis a vis ce que le poeme nous inspire


----------



## Lio70 (2 Octobre 2013)

Dans ce cas, la litterature francaise regorge de tresors pouvant nous inspirer. Par exemple: La ballade des pendus, de Villon... 

Il y a aussi le traditionnel "supplice de l'iPod", mais comme l'Amok coule des jours paisibles en maison de retraite, le traitement n'a plus ete applique depuis belle lurette.

Il y a aussi le tomber de futal suivi d'un bon abrasage, mais Sonnyboy partageant la chambre de l'Amok, la machine est au point mort.


----------



## Penetrator (2 Octobre 2013)

bah alors comment voulez vous que ce forum retrouve l'ambiance d'antan si les dignes participants sont envahis par les toiles d'araignée 
pour l'ipod on lui donne une savonnette a la place et on prends son ipod


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Octobre 2013)

DocEvil a dit:


> Homme de peu de foi



IL est par minou ! Allez Louïa !


----------



## Penetrator (2 Octobre 2013)

THE Ponk où il est ? 
DMC non y est pas
THE Ponk où il est ?


----------



## Luc G (2 Octobre 2013)

Lio70 a dit:


> mais Sonnyboy partageant la chambre de l'Amok, la machine est au point mort.



Ça, ça mériterait un reportage, quand même !


----------



## Lio70 (2 Octobre 2013)

Luc G a dit:


> Ça, ça mériterait un reportage, quand même !


Quoique... partager la meme chambre ne signifie pas partager le meme lit


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Octobre 2013)

Lio70 a dit:


> Quoique... partager la meme chambre ne signifie pas partager le meme lit


c'est beau...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2013)

Lio70 a dit:


> Cela a peut-etre deja ete propose, mais je le propose:
> 
> Que les debutants aient d'abord poste 20 messages (par exemple) dans les sections techniques avant d'etre autorises a poster au bar et aussi de reagir aux news.


C'est déjà le cas et c'est nul. Faut au moins 10 messages validés dans les forums techniques pour poster au bar. Sauf que les modos des forums techniques roupillent a part du coté d'igen. As Happy As Possible a posté une bonne dizaine de messages tout a fait serieux et pertinents dans différents forums techniques et seulement un a été validé. Du coup pas possible de poster au bar. Si c'est pareil pour les autres nioubs, ils ont une sacré ténacité!
En tous cas c'est ce qu'il m'a dit.


----------

